# URGENT: NPR Boss Quits



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*URGENT: NPR Boss Quits*
*In Wake of Video Scandal*



CEO Vivian Schiller steps down after hidden-camera

video showed another exec slamming Tea Party as 'racist'

*NPR Exec Caught on Video Slamming GOP, Tea Party*
*Full Coverage: **NPR*


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Libtard bitch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome. I listen to NPR as part of my broad news intake. It has its place, but not as a taxpayer funded liberal mouthpiece. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

One of NPR's higher-ups (Ron Schiller) was caught making the statement that the station would be better off without public funding. I agree with him. But I guess the company didn't cause he just resigned.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

NPR "we are funded by listeners like you"...


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> One of NPR's higher-ups (Ron Schiller) was caught making the statement that the station would be better off without public funding. I agree with him. But I guess the company didn't cause he just resigned.


Well, everyone wants to cut waste from our bloated federal budget! Win-Win!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

NPR=No Place for Republicans
I love it, a typical limousine liberal with American guilt.
Good fucking bye. Its truly shocking, always conservative radio or T.V. personalities getting canned not libs. Maybe a ray of hope?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

She was telling the crowd that Hillary Clinton has a huge penis.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I bet Ronnie gets a nice little job at ACORN.


----------

